# A simple, yet complex question



## rogerblingham (Jul 20, 2014)

In the light of new information that has come across, this particular article needs an image makeover in many aspects. As everyone on this earth wants to have ‘the best’, I am willing to give the best. Hence I am taking down the original for the time being. It will take some time to materialize as the work involves several different perspectives. One of them is enhancing the article with mechanics of writing. Stay tuned for the revised bigger and more highly informative new version. As such I am being upfront. It may take a long time to come as I have to attend lot of other engagements too.Sorry for any inconvenience. Thanks!


----------



## dither (Jul 20, 2014)

The sum of one plus one ( one what?) doesn't HAVE to be two, one just assumes.

For what it's worth i always loved arithmetic, and recited my times tables as though they were the lords prayer.
But that's just me.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 20, 2014)

Some people in an effort to sound intelligent ask stupid questions because they have the inability to accept certain facts. Not everything in life needs to be questioned.  The same person who rejects the idea of God, who then believes we are all children of aliens from space.  unable to accept a simple solution they wrap themselves around absurd concepts and readily believe the ridiculous.  if you want to argue on either side of that question you will at one point have to invent possibilities to support your side.  No matter which side you stand on requires a level of faith. 


A scientist would simply say I can not disprove that 1 plus 1 always equals 2   Thinking outside the box is highly overrated when you have never thought inside the box


----------



## rogerblingham (Jul 20, 2014)

Dear dither and Plasticweld,

Thank you for your responses.

dither, I envy you for your gift! There can be more in life when you question the ....???

Plasticweld, you have reacted exactly same way as I had expected while publishing the article and what answers you need are contained in your own statements! Think of it! I appreciate your response unconditionally.
However, I happen to know the precise reason why you responded that way and you can find answer in two of my articles titled "More useless stuff.Chuck it!" and  "Cooking yourself".


----------



## dither (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you Roger.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 20, 2014)

As a good whore, I mean writer, you have to learn how to promote your work better....  a link is always important when promoting yourself.  I'll do it for you. 

http://www.webzeest.com/article/3092/more-useless-stuffchuck-it


Dumb luck that we used the same example to prove a point, either we are both really messed up or brilliant.  Up to you to prove either one,  Oh yeah that would be useless!


----------



## rogerblingham (Jul 20, 2014)

Plasticweld, 
Point is simple. I am unbounded. Chance is yours. You can go ballistic. I prefer use less over useless and yet assume everything as useless. Both 'messed up' and 'brilliant' are your calls. I have nothing to do with them and can only appreciate your response. Do not even worry a bit about promoting me. It is useless!


----------



## dither (Jul 20, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> messed up and brilliant.



Some peoples definition of genius.


----------



## escorial (Jul 20, 2014)

is it only humans who feel the need for numbers?...i think animals understand numbers but not as we know it.


----------



## Potty (Jul 20, 2014)

escorial said:


> is it only humans who feel the need for numbers?...i think animals understand numbers but not as we know it.



"One, two, three, many. Many one, many two, many three, many many. Many many one, many many two, many many three, LOTS!" - Pratchett.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 20, 2014)

1+1=10 if you use binary. :eagerness:

For arithmetic, you define your number base (base ten, binary, etc.) and your operations (addition, multiplication, etc.), and the rest flows from those definitions. Change the definitions and you change the arithmetic.

To note the possibility of a different answer, while infuriating to most elementary school math teachers, can be a sign of great mathematical ability. To advance to higher math concepts requires a close examination of the definitions your elementary school teacher assumed to be ironclad.


----------



## dither (Jul 20, 2014)

Alternatively, if you take 1 plus 1 and call it x plus y.......................

What the hell am i doing here?


----------



## Plasticweld (Jul 20, 2014)

You can tell this guy writes law briefs for a living.



InstituteMan said:


> 1+1=10 if you use binary.
> 
> For arithmetic, you define your number base (base ten, binary, etc.) and your operations (addition, multiplication, etc.), and the rest flows from those definitions. Change the definitions and you change the arithmetic.
> 
> To note the possibility of a different answer, while infuriating to most elementary school math teachers, can be a sign of great mathematical ability. To advance to higher math concepts requires a close examination of the definitions your elementary school teacher assumed to be ironclad.


----------



## rogerblingham (Jul 20, 2014)

dither said:


> Alternatively, if you take 1 plus 1 and call it x plus y.......................
> 
> What the hell am i doing here?



May I repeat an earlier comment please?

dither, I envy you for your gift! There can be more in life when you question the ....???


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 20, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> You can tell this guy writes law briefs for a living.



Yep. It's a living. Better yet, people pay me to write.


----------



## dither (Jul 20, 2014)

Erm, i'm not sure that i understand but i thank you, i think.


----------



## dither (Jul 20, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Yep. It's a living. Better yet, people pay me to write.



As the much revered Bart would say,

Cool.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 20, 2014)

Ok I'm confused I admit it . . . ha!

I'm blonde so :highly_amused: and I enjoy the banter.


----------



## rogerblingham (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who responded to my idiotic behavior in asking a silly question. Your responses are well appreciated.

In spite of the fact that question is simplistic in nature, there are some serious answers which for sure were not known to me. 

From my side, the attempt was to set up an argument by questioning a fundamental belief all of us have. It provokes and leads us into arguments. I precisely know one thing about arguments. For every argument, there are winners and losers.  What really matters is how the argument proceeds and not winning and losing, if we have to obtain some lessons labeled as good. I wished to arrive at a structured answer to this question which is logically appealing(logical appeal makes the answer good or bad). What the previous statement amounts to is to make the question a winner rather than the two sides arguing on the logical correctness of the answer provided by them. Honest fact about questions is that they always have multiple answers irrespective of whether they are silly or otherwise.


----------



## Deafmute (Jul 21, 2014)

the sum of one plus one is always 2.

of course 2+2 can equal 5. 


of course that's only if rats are eating your face.

( a literary joke)


I would approach this question from two directions. If you mathematic skills are really a huge burden and it is concerning to you, I could make the recommendation for you to get tested for a learning disability. In the same way many people have dyslexia and find letters hard to track some people have dyscalculia a neurologic disorder that can making performing mathematics a nightmare. Getting tested could help you if you are still in school and need help. 

now if this question was more of a philosophical debate starter than a comment on your own personal issues then I would say you could point to Descarte. You ask how we know the rules of mathematics are true, and by George he beat you to the question. His thought experiment was about the nature of knowing and is interesting if not totally useful in everyday life, but he comes to the logical conclusion that yes in truth we can't know anything aside from the fact that we exist.


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 21, 2014)

But doesn't 2 + 2 = 5 for large enough values of 2?

I like math a lot. I just wish I was better at it.


----------

